# The car casualties driving for uber



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I drive uber Suv and uber x nissan leaf
So far this year on my suv I put 30,000 miles 4 oil changes 2 tire rotations and replaced 2 tires.

On my uber car I put 30,000 miles ( but mostly commuter miles to get to work and back home)
And a few tire rotations. My Nissan Leaf doesn't have the need for maintenance other then brakes and tires.
Fortunately no wrecks yet.


What are your car casualties?


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

4 new tires, balance, rotation, 3 oil changes, rotors, brakes.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I drive uber Suv and uber x nissan leaf
> So far this year on my suv I put 30,000 miles 4 oil changes 2 tire rotations and replaced 2 tires.
> 
> On my uber car I put 30,000 miles ( but mostly commuter miles to get to work and back home)
> ...


Countless oil changes
Countless tire rotations
Clutch
Two sets of tires
5 complete detailing jobs
Countless washes
Rear brake rotors once
Front brake rotors (twice)
Serpentine belt
Serpentine tensioner
AC compressor
Minor body work
2 windshields
4 direct ignition coils (soon to be 8)
Lower control arms
Ball joints
Steering wheel (yes, I wore out my steering wheel)
CV boots

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Countless oil changes
> Countless tire rotations
> Clutch
> Two sets of tires
> ...


What year is your car?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> What year is your car?


'07.
216,000miles


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> '07.
> 216,000miles


I'm dreading having to do that many repairs on my vehicles I will most likely trade it in for a current model in two more years.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> '07.





UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'm dreading having to do that many repairs on my vehicles I will most likely trade it in for a current model in two more years.


Your best strategy (financially) is to drive your Uber car until it is no longer accepted for Uber usage, then replace it. Otherwise, you're putting your car's depreciation in the high-speed lane and all you're doing is collecting your car's depreciation in cash and not making near as much money as it seems like you're making. But you will feel that hit when you go to sell the car and the high mileage yields a low selling price. And that's typically when the realization comes that you haven't really been making money as you've been driving the new car for livery services. Remember, there's a reason why taxis are never new cars. See, n livery service, the car is a POS by the end of its livery life. Why not start out with a POS rather than watching your new car become a POS?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Your best strategy (financially) is to drive your Uber car until it is no longer accepted for Uber usage, then replace it. Otherwise, you're putting your car's depreciation in the high-speed lane and all you're doing is collecting your car's depreciation in cash and not making near as much money as it seems like you're making. But you will feel that hit when you go to sell the car and the high mileage yields a low selling price. And that's typically when the realization comes that you haven't really been making money as you've been driving the new car for livery services. Remember, there's a reason why taxis are never new cars. See, n livery service, the car is a POS by the end of its livery life. Why not start out with a POS rather than watching your new car become a POS?


Your right in regards to uber X but I have a SUV limousine so I can't keep a beater for to long. I will actually keep the car and draft it as a family car. I have a 2004 Yukon that needs retirement soon lol


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Your right in regards to uber X but I have a SUV limousine so I can't keep a beater for to long. I will actually keep the car and draft it as a family car. I have a 2004 Yukon that needs retirement soon lol


Yeah, any kind of livery service is just hell on a car. Very few Uber drivers understand the true cost of operating a motor vehicle for livery service. It's not uncommon to hear drivers tell of making $20 or more per hour driving for Uber/Lyft. Sadly, the national hourly wage for U/L drivers after properly calculating expenses is between $7 and $9, depending on market and current rates. Yes, the flexibility is awesome, but in terms of actual wage a person would do better applying at Home Depot.
The good news, however, is that if drivers DO calculate expenses properly, there is very little income tax liability driving for U/L.

I have a new car on order and it'll never see livery service. Of course, I ordered a coupe, so no livery driving even if I wanted to with that car.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah, any kind of livery service is just hell on a car. Very few Uber drivers understand the true cost of operating a motor vehicle for livery service. It's not uncommon to hear drivers tell of making $20 or more per hour driving for Uber/Lyft. Sadly, the national hourly wage for U/L drivers after properly calculating expenses is between $7 and $9, depending on market and current rates. Yes, the flexibility is awesome, but in terms of actual wage a person would do better applying at Home Depot.
> The good news, however, is that if drivers DO calculate expenses properly, there is very little income tax liability driving for U/L.
> 
> I have a new car on order and it'll never see livery service. Of course, I ordered a coupe, so no livery driving even if I wanted to with that car.


If you don't have a beater and driving on the uberX platform then you will have one in a bout 2 years from now. People don't understand what they're doing to their cars but they will sooner then later.. I'm in the livery business and killing my commercial vehicles.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> If you don't have a beater and driving on the uberX platform then you will have one in a bout 2 years from now. People don't understand what they're doing to their cars but they will sooner then later.. I'm in the livery business and killing my commercial vehicles.


You and I are one-percenters. We are the one percent of drivers who understand the true cost of operating a livery vehicle.
Now, don't even get me started on the topic of insurance and how most drivers are actually operating in an uninsured or underinsured position.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Sadly, the national hourly wage for U/L drivers after properly calculating expenses is between $7 and $9, depending on market and current rates...
> The good news, however, is that if drivers DO calculate expenses properly, there is very little income tax liability driving for U/L.


This is why I'm driving uber/lyft.

After my car costs (which are low - I drive an '08 Hyundai Elantra), I'm averaging roughly $10/hour. The fact that I am not making any taxable income is huge for my family.

We purchase our health insurance off the exchange (my husband is the executive chef of a small restaurant and they don't provide insurance - too few employees) and if I were to go out and get a 'real' part time job, the money I make would be significantly offset by the increased health insurance premiums for my family.

My goal is to show a tax loss to offset the income of my 18 & 19 yr old teens who decided to take this semester off of school and work full-time. Their income is counted as part of our household income in determining our insurance subsidy and that adds up. I needed a way to make enough money to cover that cost without adding to our household income and making the situation worse.

The tax writeoff also has a huge impact on their financial aid for school.

Sometimes it's much more complicated than just what's the hourly wage.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> This is why I'm driving uber/lyft.
> 
> After my car costs (which are low - I drive an '08 Hyundai Elantra), I'm averaging roughly $10/hour. The fact that I am not making any taxable income is huge for my family.
> 
> ...


You are gaming the system beautifully. Well done. Since your goal with Uber is NOT to make any real money, your plan is flawless. Kudos to ya!


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

You use a Nissan Leaf for UberX too?

So far my casualties are two tires. Lucked out on a third, the nail landed right in the center of the tread and I was able to get it patched for 13 bucks. Also gotta keep in mind that I'm 17k further into my battery life cycle, but luckily those are gonna get cheaper by the time I need a replacement with the new factories going online in the next couple of years.

Edit: Forgot the $50 rock chip I got while I had a pax in the car.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> You are gaming the system beautifully. Well done. Since your goal with Uber is NOT to make any real money, your plan is flawless. Kudos to ya!


It's pretty telling that the main benefit of uber/lyft is a tax loss.

Granted, I'm not in any unique situation. There are plenty of other families that could benefit from bringing in a couple hundred dollars a week while showing a tax loss. But unfortunately, that's not the reason most people are in this gig


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> It's pretty telling that the main benefit of uber/lyft is a tax loss.
> 
> Granted, I'm not in any unique situation. There are plenty of other families that could benefit from bringing in a couple hundred dollars a week while showing a tax loss. But unfortunately, that's not the reason most people are in this gig


The sad part is they're clueless to the eventuality.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Bottom line everyone needs to think about is that if you put 50K miles in a year something eventually is going to happen. I hit a metal rod on 285 which flattened the left rear tire...luckily I had to replace all four anyway. There has been a few scratched to the front apron a body shop could get out with a rubbing compound. Other than that a transmission and rear differential flush. After 85K miles in a year and a half no major problems. But luckily doing real livery work has given me the money to put away to perform these services. I don't see how an UberX driver can pay bills and perform repairs and maintenence.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> Bottom line everyone needs to think about is that if you put 50K miles in a year something eventually is going to happen. I hit a metal rod on 285 which flattened the left rear tire...luckily I had to replace all four anyway. There has been a few scratched to the front apron a body shop could get out with a rubbing compound. Other than that a transmission and rear differential flush. After 85K miles in a year and a half no major problems. But luckily doing real livery work has given me the money to put away to perform these services. I don't see how an UberX driver can pay bills and perform repairs and maintenence.


That's the problem right there. UberX drivers are simply cashing out the equity in their cars, ergo they're not really earning a profit. And then when a major repair comes due like a clutch, or a head gasket, or a ****** rebuild, there is simply no money earned from driving to offset the repair. That's why UberX is best treated as short-term cash boost, like paying for Xmas gifts. But if you're still driving after the holidays, you're on a fool's errand.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

3 oil changes in 30,0000 miles. You must not intend on keeping that car for a long time.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> 3 oil changes in 30,0000 miles. You must not intend on keeping that car for a long time.


If you're replying to the OP he mentioned 4 oil changes in 30k. Probably okay using synthetic oil. Some manufacturers suggest 10k intervals under normal use. Those same manufacturers might consider Uber extreme/commercial use calling for more frequent oil changes.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I do my oil changes every 8K miles....cars these days don't need them every 3K anymore.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> If you're replying to the OP he mentioned 4 oil changes in 30k. Probably okay using synthetic oil. Some manufacturers suggest 10k intervals under normal use. Those same manufacturers might consider Uber extreme/commercial use calling for more frequent oil changes.


That's true, but an oil filter should never be allowed to go 7500 miles. Yes, manufacturers say it's OK to go that long, but I've been around cars long enough to know better.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> 3 oil changes in 30,0000 miles. You must not intend on keeping that car for a long time.


If your talking about me then I am actually on my fifth coming up. I wait until the car tells me. That what the gmc dealer told me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

rtaatl said:


> I do my oil changes every 8K miles....cars these days don't need them every 3K anymore.


That's true. However, the filters aren't effective for 8K miles. It's prudent to swap out the filter midway through your oil change cycle.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I have 4 vehicles. I use full synthetic in 2 of them. $80 each. I change the fluid at 4500 miles. The one I use for Uber I change once a month. The other once every 3 months. My truck 2 times a year since I don't use it much. And my motorcycle once a year.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> I have 4 vehicles. I use full synthetic in 2 of them. $80 each. I change the fluid at 4500 miles. The one I use for Uber I change once a month. The other once every 3 months. My truck 2 times a year since I don't use it much. And my motorcycle once a year.


Much the same for me...
Uber car - monthly
Daily driver - three months
Hot rod - annually


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> 3 oil changes in 30,0000 miles. You must not intend on keeping that car for a long time.


135,000 miles with Mobil 1 full synthetic 5W-20 and I do it myself every 10,000 miles. No issues.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I drive uber Suv and uber x nissan leaf
> So far this year on my suv I put 30,000 miles 4 oil changes 2 tire rotations and replaced 2 tires.
> 
> On my uber car I put 30,000 miles ( but mostly commuter miles to get to work and back home)
> ...


So Mr 5 dollar foot long admits it...HA


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> So Mr 5 dollar foot long admits it...HA


Admit what?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> So Mr 5 dollar foot long admits it...HA





UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Admit what?


I, too, was wondering what the joke was.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

I do most all work myself. As far as car washes, detail cleaning and general maintenance like brakes.


----------



## FBM (Oct 30, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> That's the problem right there. UberX drivers are simply cashing out the equity in their cars, ergo they're not really earning a profit. And then when a major repair comes due like a clutch, or a head gasket, or a ****** rebuild, there is simply no money earned from driving to offset the repair. That's why UberX is best treated as short-term cash boost, like paying for Xmas gifts. But if you're still driving after the holidays, you're on a fool's errand.


Wow. That's what I was thinking too. I'm just mostly putting my focus on working through the next 2 months. (Holidays!) But of course I plan to continue afterwards, however. I typically hang out in my town when Ubering.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

FBM said:


> I do most all work myself. As far as car washes, detail cleaning and general maintenance like brakes.


I used to do that, too. Hell, I used to swap motors out of my cars when I got bored. But I'm far too busy for that kind of task now. I can't remember when the last time was I changed out brakes and turned rotors. But one of my renters is a mechanic, so he cuts me great rates on service, parts, and repair.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Countless oil changes
> Countless tire rotations
> Clutch
> Two sets of tires
> ...


This was an Uber question..... No one mentioned taxi shills.
Remind me why taxi drivers like the Uber forum.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> This was an Uber question..... No one mentioned taxi shills.
> Remind me why taxi drivers like the Uber forum.


I'm not a taxi driver. Whoever told you that is full of feces. I drive PT for Uber, and then I run my other businesses by daylight hours. I'm simply listing the repairs I've had performed on my car. Miles necessitate repairs, ya know. Chewing gum and baling wire can only fix so much.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I'm not a taxi driver. Whoever told you that is full of feces. I drive PT for Uber, and then I run my other businesses by daylight hours. I'm simply listing the repairs I've had performed on my car. Miles necessitate repairs, ya know. Chewing gum and baling wire can only fix so much.


Read your past posts.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Follow whatever the manufacture recommends for oil and filter changes and you will be fine, most cars now can go 10-15k between oil changes no problem. The BMW I had recommended 15 k, the Acura I have now has a oil life indicated that will probably hit around 8k. Don't waste money on over servicing, it's just throwing money away. That said buy good stuff, I use mobile 1 oil and filters on the Acura .


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Countless oil changes
> Countless tire rotations
> Clutch
> Two sets of tires
> ...


How's the Driver's seat looking?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> 135,000 miles with Mobil 1 full synthetic 5W-20 and I do it myself every 10,000 miles. No issues.


I remember when Mobil 1 was released here in OZ. They provided a free laboratory analysis of your oil if you mailed in a sample. Running LPG is much easier on oils than petrol or diesel. The propeller heads at the Lab OKAYED samples after I'd done 50,000km (30,000 miles). Used to put 500-750,000kms on my Cabs. No probs extending Mobil 1 to those distances when the car was on LPG.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Anyone else lose a window regulator to door slammers? My right rear (which got almost no use before I started uber) is done for. I pushed the window all the way up by hand and took out the fuse controlling that window. I don't think I will fix it for now, pax don't deserve it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Anyone else lose a window regulator to door slammers? My right rear (which got almost no use before I started uber) is done for. I pushed the window all the way up by hand and took out the fuse controlling that window. I don't think I will fix it for now, pax don't deserve it.


No, but I routinely tell young women not to slam the doors. What is it with young women and doors?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> Read your past posts.


I don't need to. I have never driven a taxi. I'm confused why you think I do.

But, hey, just for fun, we'd like you to do a C&P of one (or more) of my posts in which I said or even hinted that I operate a taxi.

GO!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I drive uber Suv and uber x nissan leaf
> So far this year on my suv I put 30,000 miles 4 oil changes 2 tire rotations and replaced 2 tires.
> 
> On my uber car I put 30,000 miles *( but mostly commuter miles to get to work and back home)*
> ...


So most of your miles are NOT rideshare related? And hence neither are most of your repairs and maintenance?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> How's the Driver's seat looking?


Nearly perfect. But the carpeting on the driver's is totally shot. I'm giving the car to my son in a couple weeks when my new car comes in. I'd like to replace the carpeting before I turn the car over to him but I haven't been able to find an after-market carpeting kit for this car, and I don't want to order one from Honda because I'll end up with the same thin, cheap carpet that didn't last in the first place. That's been my biggest gripe with this car.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

mandreyka said:


> Follow whatever the manufacture recommends for oil and filter changes and you will be fine, most cars now can go 10-15k between oil changes no problem. The BMW I had recommended 15 k, the Acura I have now has a oil life indicated that will probably hit around 8k. Don't waste money on over servicing, it's just throwing money away. That said buy good stuff, I use mobile 1 oil and filters on the Acura .


But you don't run a single oil filter for the entire 8K miles, do you?


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But you don't run a single oil filter for the entire 8K miles, do you?


Yep


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Nearly perfect. But the carpeting on the driver's is totally shot. I'm giving the car to my son in a couple weeks when my new car comes in. I'd like to replace the carpeting before I turn the car over to him but I haven't been able to find an after-market carpeting kit for this car, and I don't want to order one from Honda because I'll end up with the same thin, cheap carpet that didn't last in the first place. That's been my biggest gripe with this car.


I think I will be buying the setup from weather tech. Pricey but custom fit


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

mandreyka said:


> Yep


Yikes!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

mandreyka said:


> I think I will be buying the setup from weather tech. Pricey but custom fit


Does Weathertech sell after-market carpeting kits? All I have ever found at WT is floor mats, trunk liners, mud flaps, wind deflectors, etc.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> No, but I routinely tell young women not to slam the doors. What is it with young women and doors?


I have a gal pal who drives crappy American cars that require door slamming. Whenever she gets into my car, I reach across her to catch the door when she "welds" it shut. Babe, it's a Honda...go easy on the hardware, huh? This isn't your HHR.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Yikes!


Please show me in any maintenance schedule where it says to change an oil filter between oil changes.

I used to be a mechanic and now have 2 that work for me in my "real" job managing a fleet of heavy trucks and equipment so I know a little about maintenance.


----------



## Mricon87 (Oct 21, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Countless oil changes
> Countless tire rotations
> Clutch
> Two sets of tires
> ...


How long have you been driving for uber?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

mandreyka said:


> Please show me in any maintenance schedule where it says to change an oil filter between oil changes.
> 
> I used to be a mechanic and now have 2 that work for me in my "real" job managing a fleet of heavy trucks and equipment so I know a little about maintenance.


Like you, I've been around cars cars my whole life and I'd never be comfortable going 8K miles on a filter whose element is not designed for that many miles. Of course, I come at this from a performance/hot rodder POV, whereas you are coming at this from a commercial vehicle POV, so our perspectives are very different. That's all. No biggie. Personal preference and risk aversion is all we're talking about here. Why put stress on the engine that can easily be avoided and takes just five minute to affect? That's my philosophy.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Mricon87 said:


> How long have you been driving for uber?


Since the day I started.


----------



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Like you, I've been around cars cars my whole life and I'd never be comfortable going 8K miles on a filter whose element is not designed for that many miles. Of course, I come at this from a performance/hot rodder POV, whereas you are coming at this from a commercial vehicle POV, so our perspectives are very different. That's all. No biggie. Personal preference and risk aversion is all we're talking about here. Why put stress on the engine that can easily be avoided and takes just five minute to affect? That's my philosophy.


True, I have never heard of anybody doing harm to their engine over maintaining it. A hot rod?ya for sure every 2-3k. A modern engine with $10 a qt oil? I just do the recommended intervals.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> So most of your miles are NOT rideshare related? And hence neither are most of your repairs and maintenance?


I said that for my nissan leaf not my suv I use for uberblack. Why is that of any concern though? Just post your maintenance of your car.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

^ and the Leaf has few maintenance costs other than battery replacement, so...


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

To drive anything but an older vehicle does not make sense to ME. The depreciation of the car is extreme. You can not figure out the cost per mile by saying that I spent X amount for repairs so far. Those struts, shocks, cv joints, alternator,starter, just to name a few are all being taxed by driving so many miles and will give out. You have to break down what thats all going to cost over say 100K miles and figure out what the real cost per mile is. It's all great until your struts go and its $800 or so. 

I am getting a used older vehicle as it will cut down on the depreciation and will be a throw away vehicle once UBER no longer accepts it. 

In my current vehicle I am basically cashing out the value of my vehicle. 

Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I said that for my nissan leaf not my suv I use for uberblack. Why is that of any concern though? Just post your maintenance of your car.


You said your SUV and your Uber car each have 30k miles added, but that the Uber car's miles are mostly your own personal miles. So it was confusing to see you post about the miles that have nothing to do with this sites general discussion of rideshare. No need to get defensive, the wording you used just didn't make sense.

I've posted my own expenses a few times, most recently in the HOW MUCH ARE WE REALLY MAKING thread.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

what do you think your per mile cost is.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Right now mine hovers $0.25, bought at 75k and van just passed into 100k miles and has depreciated $700. If a major repair comes up tomorrow and I were to salvage it instead of fix it, I would be out $5500 over the course of 20k business miles upping my depreciation from $0.035 to $0.275 and my expenses would be $0.49, and my net revenue after expenses but before taxes would be $12k instead of $17k. Very unlikely that will happen any time soon as the van runs great and I just changed tires.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

So you are telling me that your Insurance and all maintenance is 12 cents a mile. The tires cost money right.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> You said your SUV and your Uber car each have 30k miles added, but that the Uber car's miles are mostly your own personal miles. So it was confusing to see you post about the miles that have nothing to do with this sites general discussion of rideshare. No need to get defensive, the wording you used just didn't make sense.
> 
> I've posted my own expenses a few times, most recently in the HOW MUCH ARE WE REALLY MAKING thread.


I said most not all. Why are you so opinionated about what I post.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

UberEddie2015 said:


> So you are telling me that your Insurance and all maintenance is 12 cents a mile. The tires cost money right.


That doesn't seem unrealistic. Insurance with metro-mile would cost a good driver about 4 cents a mile. 8 cents for maintenance... That is the toughest part of the whole equation. Fwiw, I just priced 4 70k firestone tires using uber's coupon -installed at less than 500 bucks. At that price, tires are less than 1 cent a mile.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

My tires were $500 installed and 4 wheel aligned. I don't carry commercial insurance (yes I know the ramifications, I'm on an excellent health plan so my medical is of no concern). I don't factor my personal insurance or cell phone or any other expense I would normally incur without ridesharing. Though I will be using those figures come tax time.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I said most not all. Why are you so opinionated about what I post.


You are interpreting emotion where there is none, easy to do on the web. Your post was confusing, I sought clarification. Now I understand, you aren't trying to relate what the cost of rideshare is you are trying to point out the cost of any driving. Got it. Moving on.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

BTW, even if I did get my own commercial my quote was $310/month. That would be $1860 for the last 6 months and a per mile of $0.09 and a profit of a little over $15k for 6 months (2 of which were part time).


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> You are interpreting emotion where there is none, easy to do on the web. Your post was confusing, I sought clarification. Now I understand, you aren't trying to relate what the cost of rideshare is you are trying to point out the cost of any driving. Got it. Moving on.


I use my leaf for uber x and commuting to and from my limousine which is work. Most people have one car I have multiple in use for buisness related reasons.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Countless oil changes
> Countless tire rotations
> Clutch
> Two sets of tires
> ...


^^^
You forgot wear and tear on your credit card/s. 
I just got a couple of renewed credit cards where on the old ones even the numbers were wearing out.... and I don't mean that silver paint that they use on the numbers, but the numbers themselves! 
JK, btw.


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

we bought a 2005 Mercedes C230 Kompressor Sport Sedan 6 speed Auto with just 17,000 original miles a few months ago and have signed up for UBER. we paid $ 10,500 cash. showroom clean , one owner. if we put $ 75,000 more miles on this car over a 2 year period with UBER.... it is forecasted to be worth at resale $ 9300.00 because the miles we put on it will catch up to the model year and the average miles per year for the US.

of c ourse we will have maintenance... MB is every 10,000 for about $ 300.00 each time.

i think we made a good deal and decision .. we use this for X and Select and we have surge prices always in Boulder, CO

any thoughts....??


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Edward vanegas said:


> we bought a 2005 Mercedes C230 Kompressor Sport Sedan 6 speed Auto with just 17,000 original miles a few months ago and have signed up for UBER. we paid $ 10,500 cash. showroom clean , one owner. if we put $ 75,000 more miles on this car over a 2 year period with UBER.... it is forecasted to be worth at resale $ 9300.00 because the miles we put on it will catch up to the model year and the average miles per year for the US.
> 
> of c ourse we will have maintenance... MB is every 10,000 for about $ 300.00 each time.
> 
> ...


Be a little careful. Those vehicles are maintenance nightmares when the mileage gets up around 75K. A client of mine just dumped one for pennies on the dollar. Kraut luxury cars are kind of known for that.

With the C230, first thing check the engine number, Mercedes Benz just gave in to a class action lawsuit. Balance shaft goes bad and the engine must be removed, repaired, rebalanced, and reinstalled. Mercedes Benz should pay a portion. Next, transmission, the six and seven speed automatics enjoy shifting on their own, may stay in fourth gear as you cruise down the highway. It might stay in third gear at a stoplight. But this is easy to fix and many owners learn to live with it. Just put the transmission in neutral, shut the ignition off then restart and put back into drive. Works at stoplights and cruising down the highway at 70 MPH. Turning off and restarting the car resets the shift points and the car will then get into the proper gear for the speed you're traveling. And at a stoplight, it'll reset the transmission to first gear for a speedy start.

Remember, this is a C class, so you'll want to warm it up for about five minutes before driving it after it's been sitting. MB will not admit to that need, but nearly every MB mechanic will tell you to do so, regardless of ambient temperature. The motors and onboard sensors can be temperamental when cold, so start the car in the morning, then go back inside for one more half cup of coffee. You will likely save yourself some repair dollars over time.

Never top off the fuel tank. If you do, you may end up with the smell of fuel in the car. And that destroys the wonderful smell of leather. No fun! And since you have only 17k miles on the car, you don't want it smelling like a demolition derby winner.

Many owners have found that changing a flat tire can be a real hassle because the jack that comes with the car is light-duty and owners have experienced the jack collapsing when the vehicle is lifted. And if the wheel is off the car when that happens, you'll be buying a new brake rotor. DO NOT crawl under or reach under the car while it's up on the jack. You may get squashed like a grape, to use one of my kids' phrases.

Owners report that the C class vehicles will last to between 125k to 150k miles, and then they are done. At that point only the true MB tech guys will own them because of the repair and mtce issues that don't stop. But a lot of guys enjoy fixing and repairing, so if you're one of those folks, you'll want to hang onto the car for awhile so you can tinker and be a shade tree mechanic later down the line, but you'll need to purchase some rather spendy diagnostic tools, we're told.

Make sure your mechanic keeps a close eye on the timing chain. On the C-class models, many owners report the timing chain jumping the gears. If that happens, you'll be looking at about $5k to rebuild the head. And if the pistons get damaged when they crash into the valves...well, then it's time for a replacement motor.

Many owners report living with the Check Engine light on constantly. Although it's not a good idea to ignore that indicator, some owners have reportedly put tape on the instrument panel so they don't have to look at the lamp. I once had an Isuzu Rodeo that had an Upshift light. What? Like I don't know when it's time to stomp the clutch and shift gears? That's what the tach is for! I asked my dealer to disconnect the Upshift light but was told it is part of the emission control system so they cannot legally do that. So, I did like MB owners do and I put a piece of black tape on the instrument panel because I do not need to be told when to shift gears.

One final note, and this is almost humorous, is that the C models have a bad habit of interior door handles breaking off. All the MB forums describe this behavior. My client replaced the driver's door handle twice and the passenger door handle once over the course of four or five years. Some owners have actually purchased extra door handles to have on hand when they break off. I don't know how difficult they are to change, so I can't offer comment on whether you can or should do the repairs yourself.

Other than these issues, many owners really enjoy the C230. Some owners even give the car five stars, but those are typically new owners, I believe. As long as you do't hold onto the car past 75k miles, you'll likely do well with it. Plus, you get to experience the prestige of driving a Benz and that means a lot to some people.


----------



## Ubertheroad4wheeler (Nov 5, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Your best strategy (financially) is to drive your Uber car until it is no longer accepted for Uber usage, then replace it. Otherwise, you're putting your car's depreciation in the high-speed lane and all you're doing is collecting your car's depreciation in cash and not making near as much money as it seems like you're making. But you will feel that hit when you go to sell the car and the high mileage yields a low selling price. And that's typically when the realization comes that you haven't really been making money as you've been driving the new car for livery services. Remember, there's a reason why taxis are never new cars. See, n livery service, the car is a POS by the end of its livery life. Why not start out with a POS rather than watching your new car become a POS?


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> You and I are one-percenters. We are the one percent of drivers who understand the true cost of operating a livery vehicle.
> Now, don't even get me started on the topic of insurance and how most drivers are actually operating in an uninsured or underinsured position.


Can't blame people for being in a desperate place, financially. You've got to survive before you can thrive, and Uber sends weekly checks. Individually you can urge people to find better work, but en masse there's no chance that there is a better situation waiting out there for all 500k Uber drivers.

The fact that you can sign up Friday and have your first paycheck the following Thursday is a huge deal. Few avenues for employment can offer that to desperate people (a group of folks which is becoming America's majority).


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Admit what?


Sorry, it is just I thought you do mainly black car only and not X.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> Sorry, it is just I thought you do mainly black car only and not X.


It's still uber........


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> It's still uber........


True, I moved out of Atlanta friend and into Houston Texas. Goodluck to you


----------



## Paulhale70 (Oct 26, 2015)

Is car maintenance a tax write off?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes and no. All expenses related to operating your vehicle for business are tax deductible. However, most cars operate below the standard IRS deducton of $0.575/mile so you are better off deducting that figure. Best thing to do is keep meticulous records of everything to do with your car especially business miles vs personal miles and have an accountant help you decide which deductions are best.


----------



## BobCat Ridge (Sep 7, 2015)

Urban Uber said:


> we bought a 2005 Mercedes C230 Kompressor Sport Sedan 6 speed Auto with just 17,000 original miles a few months ago and have signed up for UBER. we paid $ 10,500 cash. showroom clean , one owner. if we put $ 75,000 more miles on this car over a 2 year period with UBER.... it is forecasted to be worth at resale $ 9300.00 because the miles we put on it will catch up to the model year and the average miles per year for the US.
> 
> of c ourse we will have maintenance... MB is every 10,000 for about $ 300.00 each time.
> 
> ...


If it is RWD, not a great choice at any price for those snow days or tomorrow mornings dump. Particularly around Boulder topograghy. Be safe...


----------



## Urban Uber (Sep 30, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Be a little careful. Those vehicles are maintenance nightmares when the mileage gets up around 75K. A client of mine just dumped one for pennies on the dollar. Kraut luxury cars are kind of known for that.
> 
> With the C230, first thing check the engine number, Mercedes Benz just gave in to a class action lawsuit. Balance shaft goes bad and the engine must be removed, repaired, rebalanced, and reinstalled. Mercedes Benz should pay a portion. Next, transmission, the six and seven speed automatics enjoy shifting on their own, may stay in fourth gear as you cruise down the highway. It might stay in third gear at a stoplight. But this is easy to fix and many owners learn to live with it. Just put the transmission in neutral, shut the ignition off then restart and put back into drive. Works at stoplights and cruising down the highway at 70 MPH. Turning off and restarting the car resets the shift points and the car will then get into the proper gear for the speed you're traveling. And at a stoplight, it'll reset the transmission to first gear for a speedy start.
> 
> ...


thank you for the amazing information.... we have already checked the VIN number and found that we do NOT the model/year that is the issue. we got lucky on all points/ We are doing this part time and have experienced the joy of driving a Mercedes Benz.. it does help tips too ... we have experienced the finicky ness in the cold morning and overnight .. again thanks for the info. we will print and place in the glove box


----------

